# Disque dur externe non lisible (Sony ED-H1)



## FinnMcCool (12 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai parcouru les différents fora à la recherche d'une solution mais je n'ai toujours pas trouvé.
Je vous explique le problème.

J'ai un disque dur externe (Sony HD-E1, cfr ici pour les spécifications https://www.sony.co.th/en/electronics/support/external-hdd-ssd-external-hdd/hd-e1/specifications ).

Il est lu correctement par des PC Windows, par des PC linux mais il n'est même pas vu par mon MacBookPro


> MacBook Pro 2016 - macOS Sierra version 10.12.6



J'ai donc décidé, après avoir fait un backup, de le formater en NTFS (pour être certain du type).

Aucun effet.

Je l'ai branché sur un plus vieux MacBook Pro (2011 je pense avec Mac OS X 10.6.8).
Il reconnait le DD et le monte. J'effectue donc un nouveau formatage pour être certain que ce soit "mac-compatible". _Je l'éjecte correctement évidemment._

Sur mon MacBook Pro, toujours aucun signe de mon DD. Rien dans _Volumes_, ou dans _DiskUtil_...


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            250.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +249.7 GB   disk1
                                Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                D4912E88-0858-4E8B-A5A5-2341F960DE53
                                Unlocked Encrypted
```

J'ai lu l'hypothèse du manque de puissance pour l'alimenter. C'est un DD sans alimentation externe. Mais est-ce possible que les nouveaux ports USB-C ne soient pas assez puissants que pour lire ce DD ? Par ailleurs, je l'ai branché sur un port USB classique d'un Mac Pro (macOS Sieera 10.12) et il n'est pas détecté non plus. Donc j'aurais tendance à éliminer l'hypothèse du manque de puissance ?

Auriez-vous une autre hypothèse pour régler ce problème ?
J'espère que mon message est assez détaillé. Cela fait plus de 15 jours que je fouille les recoins du net en essayant la plupart des propositions mais malheureusement sans effet...


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


Finn'


----------



## Locke (12 Septembre 2018)

FinnMcCool a dit:


> J'ai donc décidé, après avoir fait un backup, de le formater en NTFS (pour être certain du type).


Pourquoi ? Tu fais des échanges de données entre PC et Mac ? Si oui, macOS sait lire le format NTFS mais est incapable d'écrire la moindre donnée sans utiliser un logiciel tiers du genre Paragon NTFS ou Tuxera NTFS. Une bonne solution est de faire un formatage en exFAT, format qui sera lisible/inscriptible dans les deux OS et sans utiliser le moindre logiciel. A toi de voir.


----------



## FinnMcCool (12 Septembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Tu fais des échanges de données entre PC et Mac ? Si oui, macOS sait lire le format NTFS mais est incapable d'écrire la moindre donnée sans utiliser un logiciel tiers du genre Paragon NTFS ou Tuxera NTFS. Une bonne solution est de faire un formatage en exFAT, format qui sera lisible/inscriptible dans les deux OS et sans utiliser le moindre logiciel. A toi de voir.



Oui, je fais bien des échanges entre PC et Mac. J'ai déjà un logiciel (Mounty) qui fonctionne bien avec mes autres disques durs (aussi en NTFS) que mon MacBook Pro lit bien et écrit. 

Mon problème, ici, c'est que mon disque dur externe (le Sony) n'est pas du tout lu/détecté. Ce n'est donc pas un problème d'écriture mais bien de lecture.


----------



## Locke (12 Septembre 2018)

FinnMcCool a dit:


> J'ai donc décidé, après avoir fait un backup, de le formater en NTFS (pour être certain du type).


Ce formatage a été fait depuis quel matériel ? Dans ton cas de figure, il serait souhaitable de le faire depuis un vrai PC, histoire d'enlever toute anomalie.



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## FinnMcCool (13 Septembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Ce formatage a été fait depuis quel matériel ? Dans ton cas de figure, il serait souhaitable de le faire depuis un vrai PC, histoire d'enlever toute anomalie.



Tout d'abord, j'avais fait le formatage depuis un PC (Windows). Mais ca ne marchait pas. 
Donc par la suite, j'ai formaté à partir d'un Mac. Et ca ne marche toujours pas.

Je viens de relancer un formatage sur Windows et pareil, le disque dur n'est toujours pas vu...


----------



## Locke (13 Septembre 2018)

Est-ce que ton logiciel Mounty ne poserait pas un problème ? Désinstalle-le et vois ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## bompi (13 Septembre 2018)

Apparemment, Mounty ne fait pas grand chose et, surtout, semble se contenter de ce qu'il trouve (le pilote d'Apple et les commandes usuelles). Il me semblait que le pilote d'Apple n'était pas recommandable en écriture mais bon...

Pour le problème concret posé, je n'ai malheureusement pas d'idée autre que l'habituelle réinitialisation du SMC (_cf._ ici) et de la NVRAM (_cf._ ici).


----------



## FinnMcCool (18 Septembre 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Apparemment, Mounty ne fait pas grand chose et, surtout, semble se contenter de ce qu'il trouve (le pilote d'Apple et les commandes usuelles). Il me semblait que le pilote d'Apple n'était pas recommandable en écriture mais bon...
> 
> Pour le problème concret posé, je n'ai malheureusement pas d'idée autre que l'habituelle réinitialisation du SMC (_cf._ ici) et de la NVRAM (_cf._ ici).



Bonjour, 
J'ai réinitialisé le SMC et la NVRAM, sans effet...
Par ailleurs, j'ai essayé sur d'autres MacBook Pro et le disque dur n'est pas lu non plus (malgré que certains utilisent Mounty et d'autres Paragon). 

On dirait qu'il y a une sorte d'incompatibilité entre ce modèle de mac et le disque dur car d'anciens MacBook savent le lire, et également des PC Linux et Windows


----------

